# mein teich und einige fragen



## franky90 (30. März 2012)

Hallo.
Ich bin neu hier im ab. Ich habe jedoch schon viel gelesen.
Als erstes muss ich mich für meine groß und kleinschreibung entschuldigen. Aber ich nutze das ab mit dem handy.

So. Nun zu mir. Ich heiße franky. Ich bin 21 jahre alt und wohne in oö.
Ich habe einen eigenen teich und angle seit ca 10 jahren.

Mein teich hat 2 bereiche eine tiefere zone und eine flachere zone.
Die tiefzone ist ca 1,5 bis 1,8 meter tief und ca 35 mal 30 meter.
Der flachere teil da fällt das ufer flach ab und hat eine tiefe von 10 zentimeter bis ca 1 meter. Der teil ist ca 30 meter breit und ca 10 meter lang. 

Nun zum derzeitigen besatz. Einige karpfen, karrauschen, schleie und jede menge futterfische (rotaugen, rotfedern).

Ich habe gelesen karpfen und schleien gemeinsam sind nicht gut. Stimmt das?
Ich bräuchte jetzt raubfische. Nur welche? Zander? Hecht?
Wäre ein besatz hier mit aalen zu entpfehlen oder ratet ihr davon ab?

Oder habt ihr andere ideen?
Wenn ihr noch fragen habt dann nur raus damit.

Mfg


----------



## C.K. (31. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Herzlich Willkommen im AB! #h

Viele Dinge sind Dir ja als Teichbesitzer schon bekannt:



> Ich habe gelesen karpfen und schleien gemeinsam sind nicht gut. Stimmt das?



Karpfen lieben trübes Wasser und trüben es ein, die Schleie liebt klares Wasser. In vielen Gewässern kommen durchaus beide Arten vor, nur sind die Lebensformen nicht unbedingt "fischfreundlich bzw. Artenfreundlich".



> Ich bräuchte jetzt raubfische. Nur welche? Zander? Hecht?



Hier verhält es sich genauso wie bei den Karpfen und Schleien. Der Hecht ist ein Räuber der nach Auge jagt der Zander liebt trübes Wasser. 

Für den Besatz solltest Du dich daran orientieren, wie getrübt bzw. ungetrübt das Wasser bei Dir im Teich ist. 



> Wäre ein besatz hier mit aalen zu entpfehlen oder ratet ihr davon ab



Aale im Teich ist machbar, nur sollten die eine Möglichkeit haben, abzuwandern wenn sie geschlechtsreif sind. Ansonsten ist der Aal durch die geringen Bestände ein sehr teurer Besatzfisch geworden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen.


----------



## franky90 (31. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Danke für deine antwort. 

Wenn ich dass richtig verstehe müsste ich mich jeweils für 1 art entscheiden. Es wird mir verdammt schwer sein dass zu entscheiden. Gibt es richtlinien was natürlicher wäre?

Wildkarpfen wären für mich auch ein interressanter besatz, da man den bei uns fast nirgends findet.

Was wären die typischen begleitfische für ein karpfen oder schleiengewässer? 

Mein teich hat zwar keinen bachzulauf doch in der umgebung sind bäche. In der nachbarschaft werden selten aale gefangen die nicht besetzt worden sind. Nur bei mir noch nie einer 

Eine frage habe ich noch. Wie sieht es mit edelkrebse aus? Iat ein besatz sinnvoll? Welche vor und nachteile hätten die krebse?


----------



## franky90 (2. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Kann mir bei der entscheidung karpfen oder schlei keiner helfen?

Ich habe mit einem edelkrebszüchter gesprochen. Er schwärmte von den krebsen als gesundheitspolizei. 
Nur aal oder zander mit krebsen ist nicht gut. 

Jetzt weiß ich gar nicht mehr wie ich entscheiden soll?
Gibt es richtlinien wie ich für den teich am besten entscheide?


Ich hoffe mir kann hier irgendwer helfen.

Mfg


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (3. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Besetze beides 2/3 karpfen 1/3 Schleien.
Die Schleien 1 Jahr älter da sie Nahrungskonkurenten sind.

Von krebsen würde ich mal abraten da sie den Teich verlassen wenn die Umweltbedingungen nicht passen.


----------



## franky90 (3. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Karpfen und schleien sind schon gemeinsam in meinen teich. Welchen raubfisch würdest du mir dann entpfehlen?


----------



## Helmut2004 (4. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Karpfen und Schleien zusammen sind überhaupt kein Problem.
Als Raubfischbesatz würde ich  dir Zander empfehlen.


----------



## franky90 (4. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Danke für den rat.

Ich könnte mir zander mit 10 cm größe kaufen. Das stk für 1 euro. 
Sind die zu klein? Wieviele soll ich setzen? 

Sollte ich noch andere fischarten setzen? Was haltet ihr von wildkarpfen?
Ich könnte gratis von meinen kollegen brachsen beckommen. Soll ich die setzen oder lieber die finger davon lassen?

Mfg


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (4. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Ich würde dir auch Zander empfehlen aber von einer größe von 15-20cm Z². und höchsten 10 Stck bei deiner Teichgröße, du willst ihn ja als Angelteich benützen, da ist ein geringer Besatz von Vorteil.
Das mit den Brachsen würde ich dir nicht empfehlen, da sie Nahrungskonkurenten sind und von ihrer Körperform als Futterfische für Zander nicht Ideal sind.
 Wie du schreibst hast du ja genügend Weißfische die ja auch Ablaichen.

 Wildkarpfen sind nicht gleich Wildkarpfen, meistens bekommt man dann nur Schuppenkarpfen!


----------



## franky90 (4. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Ok. Besten dank. Für die infos. 

Kann mir wer erklären warum ihr für den zander seid? 


Jetzt kommt der schreck. Ich war gerade an meinen teich und jetzt schwimmt da ein koi. Den hat sicher wer ausgesetzt! Den werde ich rausfangen.


----------



## Nordsee (4. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Moin, ich besitze ja selber einen Teich mir ähnlichen Maßen.
Zander im kleinen Teich würde ich nicjt machen, die sind dort recht empfindlich. Ich würde dir eher zu einem kleinen Hechtbesatz raten.
Dann kaufst du dir am besten Wasserpest 3-4 Karpfen und dazu ein paar Schleien. Sorge für Unterschlupf usw. und beachte das im Sommer der Sauerstoffgehalt sehr gering ist. Am besten du sorgst für Zufuhr, ich habe eine Pumpe die Waaser ansaugt und durch einen dicken Schlauch wieder in den Teich gelangt.
Dann ist die Zusammensetzung meienr vorgeeschlagenen Fische überhaupt kein Problem


----------



## Endmin (4. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Ich würde dir auch den Zander empfehlen, da (wie bereits von dir geschrieben) Karpfen im Teich sind und diese wahrscheinlich das Wasser eintrüben. Zander eignen sich besser für das trübe Wasser als Hechte. Außerdem schmecken sie besser, falls du vor hast diese irgendwann rauszufangen.

Brassen würde ich nicht einsetzen. Die können andere Fischarten verdrängen und zu einer richtigen Plage werden(verbuttung).

Das mit dem Koi ist doch nicht tragisch. Den kannst du drin lassen, solange es dich nicht stört. Koikarpfen können auch über 10kg erreichen, also kein Grund zur Sorge!

gruß Tim


----------



## franky90 (4. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Warum sollen die zander in einen kleinen teich entpfindlicher sein? 
Oder sollte ich probeweiße 3 hecht 3 zander besetzen und in einen jahr die raubfische fangen? Die art die sich am besten entwickelt dann nachbesetzen? Was haltet ihr davon?

An eine pumpe habe ich auch gedacht. Ich habe nur dass problem dass ich da keinen strom habe. Was haltet ihr von solarpumpen? Was kostet eine vernünftige? 

Brauchen zander auch einen unterstand?

Wuchert wasserpest nicht alles zu? 
Ich habe seerosen drinnen. Bimsen sind am rand und wenige rohrkolben die schon immer dort wachsen. Sollte ich noch mehr pflanzen einbringen? Wenn ja welche?


----------



## Nordsee (5. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Zander bevorzugen zwar trübes Wasser, welches aber trotzdem eine gute Wasserqualität hat. (bsw. Kanal) Diesen Ansprüchen wird ein meist schlammiger Teich nicht gerecht.
Außerdem mögen Zander eher kühles Wasser mit hartem Untergrund. Im Sommer könntest du schnell Probleme bekommen.
Trotzdem ist es möglich mit Zandern zu besetzen, dafür ist eine Sauerstoffpumpe aber ein muss. 
Ich würde dir davon abraten von jedem 3 zu kaufen.
Hechte sind in meinen Augen robuster und nur weil das Wasser trüb ist, zählen die anderen Faktoren eher zu einem Hechtgewässer. 
Außerdem ist das der Grund warum ich dazu rate Wasserpest in das Wasser einzubringen. Es ist ein enormer Vorteil für einen Teich wenn diese Pflanze schnell wuchert. 1. Sie prodoziert sehr viel Sauerstoff.
                       2. klart das Wasser auf ( Deswegen auch Hecht) 
   Insgesamt muss ich sagen, dass sich die Verbreitung in Grenzen hält. 
Seerosen sind sehr schön anzugucken, aber (den Fehler habe ich Früher gemacht) befestige sie auf JEDEN FALL vernünftig im Gewässergrund, so dass die Karpfen sie nicht ausgraben. 
Mit diesen Faktoren ist es auch in Ordnung Schleie und Karpfen im Wasser zu haben. Falls dir die Wasserpest zu viel (kann ich mir nicht vorstellen) Probleme bereiten sollte, kannst du auch einfach ein paar Graser einsetzen. 
Dazu Hechte von 25-max40cm (Wachsen ja auch noch) und wenn du willst auch ein paar Barsche. Viele behaupten die vermehren sich viel zu stark aber in so einem kleinen Gewässer ist das kein Problem. Die Hechte sorgen schon für Ausgleich des Bestandes. Brassen würde ich dir auch nicht empfehlen. Eher Rotaugen (Am Besten auch 2-3 große Exemplare) und Rotfedern. Wenn du willst auch Ukeln.
Achte aber darauf, dass am Ende nicht zu viel Fisch im Teich ist.
Es macht übrigens viel Spass den Karpfen, wenn man eine Scheibe Toast ins Wasser wirft, beim Fressen zuzusehen.


----------



## Syntac (5. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

...und in 3 Jahren haben wir dann wieder den nächsten "wie werde ich die Wasserpest wieder los?!?" Threads...


----------



## Nordsee (5. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Auch dazu gibt es eine simple Antwort: Großen Eimer mit Wasser befüllen und die Pest einfach mit einer Hake rausreißen. Dann in den Eimer und überprüfen ob sich nicht Lebewesen drinnen befindet. 
Danach einfach an Land tun und vertrocknen Lassen.


----------



## lausi97 (5. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

@Nordsee

|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach: geht ja mal garnich was du da in bezug auf die Wasserpest verbreitest,schau mal beim Ruhrverband nach,was die für probs damit haben.Achjau,wenn du noch welche brauchst,ich hab noch 300t,müsstest nur selberpflücken.

@TE,ja keine Wasser*=pest*.


----------



## franky90 (5. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Danke für die tips! 

Mit den seerosen hatte ich noch nie probleme trotz meiner karpfen. 

Kann mir wer eine sauerstoffpumpe entpfehlen? Diese müsste jedoch solarbetrieben werden. 

Ich habe schon meine bedenken was die wasserpest angeht. Ich sehe es in meinen kleinen gartenteich wie sehr die wuchert trotz meiner schildkröten. Warum sollte ich ein problem schaffen was ich nur mit graser bekänpfen kann? 

Stimmt. Es ist schon herrlich die tiere am teich zu beobachten.


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

- auf keinen fall wasserpest, ich denke du hast einen guten & ausreichenden wasserpflanzenbestand.
das argument mit dem schnellen wachstum und dem vielen sauerstoff ist so nicht ganz richtig. Rasch wachsende Wasserpflanzen produzieren nicht automatisch viel sauerstoff - denn sie verbrauchen für ihr wachstum ziemlich viel (im übrigen: allgemein verbraucht auch jede pflanze O2 sobald sie kein licht erhält)


----------



## franky90 (5. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Ok auf wasserpest werde ich verzichten. 

Ich werde die zander nehmen weil die mehrheit dafür ist. 

Brauche ich eine pumpe?
Sollten muscheln besetzt werden weil die ja auch einen gewissen teil filtern?

Mfg


----------



## BERND2000 (5. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*



Aalredl schrieb:


> - auf keinen fall wasserpest, ich denke du hast einen guten & ausreichenden wasserpflanzenbestand.
> das argument mit dem schnellen wachstum und dem vielen sauerstoff ist so nicht ganz richtig. Rasch wachsende Wasserpflanzen produzieren nicht automatisch viel sauerstoff - denn sie verbrauchen für ihr wachstum ziemlich viel (im übrigen: allgemein verbraucht auch jede pflanze O2 sobald sie kein licht erhält)


 
Ich dachte immer, Sauerstoff würde beim Wachstum der Pflanzen als Abfallprodukt anfällen.|rolleyes
Du meintest sicherlich, viel Pflanzenmasse verbraucht Sauerstoff wenn sie nicht wachsen,(z.B bei Dunkelheit)
oder zersetzt werden.
(kurz sie werden gefressen, nach ihrem Absterben)


@TE
Also ich mag die Wasserpest.
Sie kann Segen oder Fluch sein, hängt vom Gewässer ab.
Wenn Angler aber von Wasserpest sprechen meinen sie oft, alle möglichen ähnlichen Pflanzenarten.
Alles was den Teich zuwuchert ist es dann Wasserpest.


----------



## .Sebastian. (6. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

naja so gesehen hast du recht, aber pflanzen betreiben nunmal auch atmung, die in der nacht eben überwiegt- logischerweise, da ja keine photosynthese stattfindet- somit hat eine hohe biomasse der pflanzen auch eine hohe atmungsrate zur folge. ist das gewässer sehr flach verbreitet sich die wasserpest sehr rasch, was letztendlich die eutrophierung voran treibt (da hoher nährstoffgehalt- pflanzlicher abfall eingeschlossen), was wiederum bekanntlich den sauerstoffgehalt verringert. der hohe nährstoffgehalt fördert zudem auch algenwachstum, welches durch die hohe wachstums und atmungsrate den O2 gehalt senken kann. ich habe also eigentlich an mehrere faktoren gedacht #6
PS ja ich weiß was die wasserpest ist- und nein ich verwechsle es nicht mit tausendblatt, tannenwedel o.ä


----------



## franky90 (8. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Ich habe was komisches an meinen teich entdeckt. Bei meinen teich ist ein alter graben. Der wuchert leider völlig zu und führt fast kein wasser mehr. Gestern nahm ich eine schaufel und grub probeweiße ein loch. 
Nach ca 40 zentimeter ist eine plastikfolie eingegraben.  
Und dass auf eine länge von ca 10 meter. Was hat die folie da zu suchen? 
Könnte es sein dass man früher so versucht hat den graben trocken zu legen?
Ich schau ob ich vom handy fotos hochladen kann


----------



## BERND2000 (8. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*



Aalredl schrieb:


> naja so gesehen hast du recht, aber pflanzen betreiben nunmal auch atmung, die in der nacht eben überwiegt- logischerweise, da ja keine photosynthese stattfindet- somit hat eine hohe biomasse der pflanzen auch eine hohe atmungsrate zur folge. ist das gewässer sehr flach verbreitet sich die wasserpest sehr rasch, was letztendlich die eutrophierung voran treibt (da hoher nährstoffgehalt- pflanzlicher abfall eingeschlossen), was wiederum bekanntlich den sauerstoffgehalt verringert. der hohe nährstoffgehalt fördert zudem auch algenwachstum, welches durch die hohe wachstums und atmungsrate den O2 gehalt senken kann. ich habe also eigentlich an mehrere faktoren gedacht #6
> PS ja ich weiß was die wasserpest ist- und nein ich verwechsle es nicht mit tausendblatt, tannenwedel o.ä


 
Die Wasserpest verbreitet sich nur sehr rasch, wenn sich viele Nährstoffe im Gewässer befinden.
Im Sommerhalbjahr kann es dann sein das sie diese bindet, dann bleibt den Algen nichts mehr.
Es klart auf, die Pflanzen erhalten dann einen weiteren Vorteil gegenüber den Algen.
Gut möglich die O² Versorgung am Grund wird besser, so wird weiterer Schlamm abgebaut zu Nährstoffen und Wasser, die Pflanzen wachsen dann weiter.
So wird dann aus einem, unbemerkt eutropierten Gewässer ein sichtbar eutropiertes Gewässer, ohne das weitere Nährstoffe in das Gewässer gelangen.
Einerseits explodiert das Leben, andernseits nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, wo es dann wieder kritisch wird, z.B bei der Atmung der Pflanzen, wenn sich so verursacht, großere Schwankungen beim Sauerstoff und Ph Wert ausbilden.
Wie immer macht eben die Menge das Gift.
Aber es stimmt, die Pflanzenbestände können sehr schnell zulegen.

Das Problem sind dann aber nicht die Pflanzen, sondern die im Schlamm eingelagerten Nährstoffe.
So mein Gedanke

Ps: Nee, ich dachte eher an Hornkraut, war aber allgemein gemeint.


----------



## Fischhaker (8. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Wegen Belüftern schau mal hier.

Musst halt auf Solar umbauen.|wavey:


----------



## franky90 (8. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

@fischharker
Wow. Die belüfter sind echt teuer. Gibt es da keine günstigere variante?


@all
Was sagt ihr zu meinen vorherigen beitrag wegen den graben?
Fotos folgen morgen.


----------



## rob94 (9. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Hi; 
Ich an deiner Stelle würde in einen so kleinen Teich keine Zander besetzen, da Zander auch schon oft Teiche regelrecht leergefressen haben. Das habe ich bei meinem kleinen Feuerlöschteich (ca. 150 m²) gesehen, als wir im Herbst den Teich abgelassen haben: es waren nur noch drei 80+Zander vorhanden und Fischbrut vom selben Jahr, da die Zander die größeren Weißfische, Schleien, Barsche und auch die kleineren Zander weggefressen hatten.                                                                             

Ich habe aber auch schon kleinere Teiche abgefischt, in denen Hechte und Zander durchaus auch von Natur aus zusammen stark vertreten waren.

m.f.G. rob94


----------



## franky90 (22. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Hallo.

Entschuldigung dass ich mich so spät melde. Ich bin gerade ein wenig im stress da ich vater geworden bin.

Hier die fotos von meinen graben. Im sommer trocknet dieser leider aus. Wenn ich mit der hand grabe stoße ich jedoch auf wasser. 
Das komische daran ist dass nach ca 40 zentimeter eine folie (bild 3) eingegraben ist. Und das nur am letzten stück des grabens (bild 2).

Was haltet ihr davon?
Sollte ich den graben ausbaggern? 
Es. Wäre doch schade wenn dieser mit der zeit verschwindet. 

Ich habe 6 zander gesetzt. Jetzt beobachte ich dass mal ein oder 2 jahre wie sich diese entwickeln. 

Mfg


----------



## Franky (23. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*



franky90 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade ein wenig im stress da ich vater geworden bin.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  Das kommt aber im Zweifel nicht überraschend! :q:q:q:q

Kann es sein, dass da jemand einfach nur Folie verbuddelt hat? Man glaubt nicht, auf was man so alles beim Graben stoßen kann.......  |bigeyes


----------



## franky90 (23. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Danke für die glückwünsche. Überraschend kam es nicht, dafür im doppelpack.

Zurück zum thema. Seit 1980 kann da niemqnd etwas verbuddelt haben.
Warum sollte sich wer die mühe machen und die folie schön auslegen?
Sollte ich den graben ausbaggern? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Gardenfly (23. April 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Einen Sinn in der Folie sehe ich nicht, aber vielleicht wollte einer den Bach in der Trockenzeit als eine Art Folienteich benutzen. Nicht jede Idee muss für den nächsten einen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## franky90 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Ich muss das thema noch einmal andangen. 

Ich habe mich für einen zanderbesatz entschieden. 
Nun habe ich ein problem. Sie beißen die rotfedern an. So das ganze schwanzstücke fehlen! 

Was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## daci7 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*



franky90 schrieb:


> Ich muss das thema noch einmal andangen.
> 
> Ich habe mich für einen zanderbesatz entschieden.
> Nun habe ich ein problem. Sie beißen die rotfedern an. So das ganze schwanzstücke fehlen!
> ...



Na die Zander würd ich mir mal bei Gelegenheit bei Seite nehmen und denen ins Gewissen reden - was denen auch einfällt Futterfische zu greifen #d
So ist das wenn man Raub- und Friedfische in einem Teich hat 

Wie groß sind denn die Zander und wie groß die Futterfische?


----------



## franky90 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Ich wollte mich nicht beschweren weil zander fische fressen. Genau aus diesen grund habe ich sie besetzt!

Die zander habe ich vor 3 monaten mit ungefähr 20 zentimeter besetzt.

Warum fressen die nur die fische an aber nicht auf?  Meine rotfedern müssen verenden und ich kann sie mit dem kescher beseitigen. So war das von mir nicht gedacht!


----------



## moboskiller (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Wären sie etwas größer würden sie denk ich mal auch ganze Fische fressen


----------



## wobbler68 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Hallo

Die Zander verletzen ihre Beute erst und holen ihre Mahlzeit dann Nachts .

Mfg
Alex


----------



## sven123 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Ich würde die Rotfedern auch erstmal nicht raus keschern.
Werden auch tot gefressen.


----------



## better-life78 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen zu deinem Teich. Die solltest Du grundsätzlich stellen.
Also erstmal wann hast Du in der Größe den Teich das letzte mal gekalkt? Wo liegen deine Sauerstoffwerte. Bitte entnahme morgens im Tiefen. Wo liegt dein ph wert. Ich will dich nur großen Besatzverlusten schützen. Das machen auch viele vereine falsch und wundern sich warum zb zander nicht durch kommen. Zander frist Schleie, Hecht ehr seltener. Hast Du viel kraut und Wasserpflanzen, dann eher Schleie. Hast Du die nicht kann sich bei Schleie eher ein Parasit bilden, der zum tote führt. Das führt bei ganzen Schleien beständen zum totalverlust in so kleinen Seen. Also wenig Pflanzen lieber Karpfen. Mach Dir klar wenn Du aale besetzt, keine krebse, des weitern hast Du weniger nachwuchs von den anderen Fischarten. Also ich kombiniere immer, wenn die Wasserwerte stimmen und es kaum Pflanzen gibt und kaum Schlamm und mehr Sand, kies und Steine, Zander, Karpfen,Störe und Aale. Bei viel Pflanzen wenige Karpfen, große Laichchleien, Hechte und Aale.


----------



## better-life78 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein teich und einige fragen*

Ach so das mit dem graben handelt sich meiner Meinung nach um einen Filtergraben zum Schlammabbau. Habe ich in anderen Seen schon gesehen. Hast Du zu Zandern noch andere Fischarten besetzt.


----------

